# Penn Senator 16/0 (Update)



## Juan De (Aug 3, 2020)

I have been thinking about picking up one of these for years, if for nothing more than a conversation piece. Anyone have any knowledge/ experience with one? I know it’s the iconic reel that Quint  uses in “Jaws”. Which may be the reason I might would want one.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 4, 2020)

Good luck finding a nice one. The land based shark fishermen love them. I have a puny little 6/0 and love it.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow..they’re proud of them


----------



## Juan De (Aug 4, 2020)

oops1 said:


> Wow..they’re proud of themView attachment 1031395


yes they do, crazy to think a reel that hasn’t been made for 30 years is still that desired. I know it is responsible for at least one world record that being the tiger shark that was caught in South Carolina the was 1780 if memory serves me correctly. I just think it’s really cool, probably why I bought a 14/0 about 15 years back.


----------



## Redbeardless (Aug 4, 2020)

They made newer models, prettier models, more bells and whistle models, but never a better and more reliable one.  Many a monster has been landed with one.  The price isn't that far out of line for what you are getting, it never was cheap!


----------



## Juan De (Aug 4, 2020)

Redbeardless said:


> They made newer models, prettier models, more bells and whistle models, but never a better and more reliable one.  Many a monster has been landed with one.  The price isn't that far out of line for what you are getting, it never was cheap!


I understand what your saying, I had the opportunity at one probably 10 years back that was new in the box, but I was broke at the time. Would like to actually build the jaws rig. Put a 16/0 on a fenwick wood stream 130lb class.


----------



## mastercaster (Aug 5, 2020)

I inherited one, it sits on the fireplace mantle along side several antique reels. It gets a lot of attention from visitors.


----------



## Juan De (Aug 5, 2020)

mastercaster said:


> I inherited one, it sits on the fireplace mantle along side several antique reels. It gets a lot of attention from visitors.


I understand that I have about talked myself into getting one, would love to buy a complete set up, rod and all, and here stories about the battles the reel had been through.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 5, 2020)

mastercaster said:


> I inherited one, it sits on the fireplace mantle along side several antique reels. It gets a lot of attention from visitors.


It would be awesome to inherit a 16/0!!!
I have inherted two 4/0 senators from a camp my Dad bought 20 years ago and the pair of 4/0's were decorations. They still had the off white with black dots rope line in em!
Dad gave them to me, and my wife n I went through em cleaned and lubed em and put them right back to work with fresh mono and new rods. They work fantastic!!!


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 5, 2020)

There’s no clicker like the clicker on a Senator. It will wake the dead and is a lovely sound.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 5, 2020)

Had one many years ago. Caught a pile of sharks with it on the beach north of Boynton Inlet.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 5, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> There’s no clicker like the clicker on a Senator. It will wake the dead and is a lovely sound.


Used to do this a lot, now it's maybe once a year... anchor us in savannahh bay at Tybee in the early fall for bull n cow reds.
We'd relax with a drink and good conversation then When that bait alert on the senator starts to sing it's game on!!!


----------



## Juan De (Aug 5, 2020)

I contacted a guy today that has one for sale that’s on a custom rod, he told me he was the original owner and bought the rod and reel 45 to 50 years ago. If he agrees to ship it to me I will be tickled.


----------



## zedex (Aug 9, 2020)

I've had a couple of those things. They could almost turn an asteroid around. Lots of big fish have been redirected with the 12-,14-,and 16/0 senators. 
Buy one now is expensive but an investment.


----------



## Juan De (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I was fortunate to find a guy in California that had a near mint one that he was willing to part with it’s supposed to be here next Monday, I was also able to find a nice older rod from a guy in Florida, and it’s supposed to be here tomorrow. Can’t wait to put this thing together.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 20, 2020)

Post up some pics when you get them.


----------



## Juan De (Aug 20, 2020)

Will do As soon as the reel comes in
Here is the rod.


----------



## Juan De (Aug 25, 2020)

Here it is guys, the legendary 16/0 on a rod, ready for line.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 26, 2020)

That’s a sharp looking rig. One of those be nice to have just because.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Very nice..you can mount that puppy to your trucks front  bumper when you’re not fishing with it.


----------



## Juan De (Aug 26, 2020)

Now that I have picked up a setup here is the game plan. This coming February and March a buddy of mine and I are going looking for a great white.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 26, 2020)

Very nice setup!  Love the old stuff.  What line are you putting on it...good old dacron?  I've got 3000 yards of 130#


----------



## Juan De (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah, I plan to put 130lb dacron on it. To keep it as close to how it would have been in the 1970’s. That’s the decade I was told both the reel and rod were from.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 27, 2020)

Juan De said:


> Now that I have picked up a setup here is the game plan. This coming February and March a buddy of mine and I are going looking for a great white.



We're gonna need a bigger boat!!!!!!


----------



## Juan De (Aug 27, 2020)

slow motion said:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat!!!!!!


Taxidermy man, he gonna have a heart attack, when he see what I brung him!!


----------



## Chap (Sep 2, 2020)

Juan De said:


> Taxidermy man, he gonna have a heart attack, when he see what I brung him!!



Hooper drives the boat, Chief.


----------



## Juan De (Sep 2, 2020)

Chap said:


> Hooper drives the boat, Chief.


“You go inside the cage, cage goes in the water, sharks in the water, our shark.”


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 3, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## zedex (Sep 14, 2020)

slow motion said:


> We're gonna need a bigger boat!!!!!!


My first thought


----------

